
Can “Free Speech” Be “Moderated”? Yes. (2016) - Tomte
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/can-free-speech-be-moderated-yes-15700db2b7ab#.52r9v0b6n
======
qazpot
There should be no such thing as moderated free speech. Because then it is
just controlled speech.

